# Alweld 1236 SS build



## erictetterton (Feb 27, 2015)

Alweld 1236 SS is a perfectly laid out boat for my needs. 0.080 all welded aluminum with a respectable sized front deck and open floor plan. Perfect for my solo fishing trips or bringing a buddy. I will use my SeaArk 1872 for big water adventures. 





Well after waiting 3 months on my boat to be built, I finally got a call from A K Mccallum saying my boat was in. Here's a few pics of me bringing her home. 








I made a trolling motor mount on the bow out of aluminum angle and starboard 




I rebuilt a 2000 15hp Yamaha to go on it. The lower unit seals were bad so I had to replace them and a lot of other stuff. More pics to come soon


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 27, 2015)

Secured with toggle bolts so the 30# minnkota doesn't pull it off










I installed an all aluminum false floor (0.063) with closed cell foam inbetween the ribs for support. It came out very nicely.


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 27, 2015)

Made an electrical switch panel/FF holder 








It has a LED light underneath to light up the floor at night 








And a very bright 7" LED light bar for navigation


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 27, 2015)

I also made my own jack plate out of 1/4" aluminum angle and starboard


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice job. It should be a lot of fun to fish out of =D> =D>


----------



## Knee Deep (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice build.


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you guys. It was a very simple build and it's going to allow me to catch a lot of fish in narrow places. More pics to come...


----------



## evidrine (Mar 6, 2015)

I really like that Jackplate. Awesome job.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm welding on the pods


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 12, 2015)

looks nice. Have you thought about changing the bow stop to a wide board, that V-bow stop puts excusive pressure on one small area.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## evidrine (Mar 12, 2015)

Very nice. I wish I had the capabilities to add a set of pods to my current project. By the time I am done that's all I will be missing.


----------



## Stump Bumper (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Eric, nice looking Alweld. I was wondering if you've had your boat out yet and how the Lowrance worked with the transducer being mounted so close to the motor prop? I'm currently working on my 1544 Alumacraft and just had the pods welded on too. The link to my work in progress was just posted last night. I was contemplating a good mounting location for the transducer for my Lowrance Mark 4. If yours works well, I shouldn't have any problems.
Also, I'm in Farmville so if you're ever looking for a fishing buddy, let me know.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. Stump bumper, it takes a lot of tweaking to get the transducer just right but it's definitely possible. I had a 1236 Alumacraft set up the same way as this boat and it worked great. I live in Winterville so im sure we fish the same waters. I bet u got modlins to weld yours on didn't you


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's the finished product. Note the trim tabs I welded on the bottom of the pods so the boat will ride level


----------



## Stump Bumper (Mar 12, 2015)

Actually, Keith at Modlin's told me he couldn't get around to welding on my pods till mid April. I dropped my boat off to Jerry Pierce on 33 between Old Sparta and Tarboro last Monday and he was done by Wednesday. Awsome job. I hate my boat is out of commission for shad season, but with near flood levels in the river, I probably ain't missing much. I would really like to try some rock fishing. I've got the rod rack set up for it.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 13, 2015)

Yea modlins stays pretty backed up. I do a lot of rock fishing in the tar this time of year. Weldon is the place to be right now. I went shad fishing this morning at pitch kettle and it was pretty slow. Caught maybe 6. Saw quite a few caught.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 25, 2015)




----------

